# MacOS X Screen Saver?!



## Quattro (Sep 13, 2000)

MacAddict.com has a bunch of screen shots from PB, a couple of the screen shots are of a screen saver preference panel!

MacOS is finally going to have a built in screen saver.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## marin (Sep 18, 2000)

Yep, it's true. It has a screensaver. It's not very powerful, though. It draws an Apple logo and writes out your computer's name. Yes, that's it. Also there is no password-protection. But there are possibilities for adding Scr eenSaver modules, which is good.


----------



## micke (Sep 18, 2000)

Steve Jobs had a nice screen saver on his OSX machine in Paris.
It took all his icons and displayed them randomly on his screen like the flying toasters on steroids.


----------



## grease (Sep 20, 2000)

I setup my screensaver and left my machine for the night. Upon my return this morning, it was frozen solid. Perhaps there are conflicts between the screensaver and energy settings. Anyway, hope to see modules real soon that allow functionality and security to the screensaver.


----------



## slarti (Sep 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by micke _
> *Steve Jobs had a nice screen saver on his OSX machine in Paris.
> It took all his icons and displayed them randomly on his screen like the flying toasters on steroids. *



well thats a module for FREESPACE - simple search with Sherlock (I currently can´t remember the URL). There are a lot of cool modules for it out there (OpenGL =8)

Regards,
                   Markus


----------



## VGZ (Sep 26, 2000)

Can you tell me the name of it or the address you got it from, thanks


----------



## dark3lf (Sep 26, 2000)

What would be really cool is that Matrix screensaver that's on just about every platform.


----------



## stille (Sep 28, 2000)

I think this is the URL you're looking for:

http://www.abunai.org/freespace/modules.html


----------



## Pascal (Sep 30, 2000)

Does that mean that the Mac OS screen saver is FreeSpace (or FreeSpace compatible) ?


----------



## endian (Oct 1, 2000)

it's not directly compatible, but it's supposedly not too much work to convert them


----------



## endian (Oct 1, 2000)

heh, there was just a post on the OSX dev list about this, so someone's working on it


----------



## LunaMorena (Oct 8, 2000)

I actually found a package of 7-8 OS X compatable screen savers when I was browsing Versiontracker tonight... take a look there.


----------



## Macca (Oct 8, 2000)

Try http://www.epicware.com/macosxsavers.html for screensavers!


----------



## LunaMorena (Oct 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Macca _
> *Try http://www.epicware.com/macosxsavers.html for screensavers! *



Yeah, that's the same package I found on versiontracker.  Works well.


----------



## Dr_Stein (Oct 12, 2000)

Yep.. the epicware stuff works rather well. Fire is way cool too, but does strange things once in a while.. I'm really happy to see that the author puts out other stuff as well.


----------



## rinse (Mar 22, 2002)

this is a very old thread, but  a decent topic.... OSX has tons of screensavers available (some really cool ones too)

try:  www.illuminex.com


----------



## prime (Mar 22, 2002)

Hello,

There are quite a few screensavers built into OS X. They can all be accessed through the "Screensavers" panel in Sys Prefs. There is the default one that shows your name and an Apple logo, then there's flying icons, and a whole buch of slideshows.

New ones can be added easily - simply drop them in /Library/Screen Savers/ and they can be accessed through the "Screensavers" pref pane.  There are tons of screensavers (a really cool one, "Flurry") at TheMox.net.

And yes, there _is_ password protection.  It's in one of the tabs in the pref pane (I don't know which - I'm at school on a PC).

Chris


----------



## Kristjan (Mar 22, 2002)

Prime:

The first posts of this thread are probably talking about the Public Beta, or maybe even one of the Developer Previews of Mac OS X, which didn't have the password function. It's a 1.5 year old thread.


----------



## vic (Mar 24, 2002)

this is my screen saver, it's hankey the christmas poo pooing all over the descktop! bad screensaver! (sound effects too!) os x rocks!


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 25, 2002)

Mac newbie alert!

So where do you find screensavers for OS X?


----------



## martijnvandijk (Mar 25, 2002)

I am looking for Windows screensavers with OSX look & feel, so I can somewhat feel at home while working on my PC at work. Do they exist?


----------



## vic (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Mac newbie alert!
> 
> So where do you find screensavers for OS X? *



at apple.com/mac os x/downloads/icons, screensavers,, etc (or something like that.)


----------



## bluehz (Mar 26, 2002)

I wish someone would port the G-Force itunes /standalone to a screensaver. The state of OS X screensavers is abyssmal and amatuerish (IMHO). About the only decent one out is called Plasma....and I don't even think you can d/l it anymore.


----------



## cybergoober (Oct 31, 2002)

Sorry to dredge this one up again, but I just found an *awesome* screensaver called ifs this morning. 

You can find it here
Under OpenGL Screensavers

Also linked at versiontracker.

This is my new favorite screensaver for Mac OS X.


----------

